# State law regarding CO2 refills?



## EggOkay

I called an AirGas this morning trying to refill a tank that I had bought from a retail store. The gentleman at AirGas said that they would not be able to refill my tank unless I had got it from AirGas per state law. Is this correct? If so, I would need to travel to Houston to get a refill and that just seems a little outrageous.


----------



## cbwmn

I refill my 10 lb bottle at a welding supply store in Texas.
I purchased the bottle from a member on a forum.
No problems at all. Cost is about $17 when the bottle is empty.
Charles


----------



## digital_gods

Airgas is giving you baloney if you own the tank. If it's a standard CO2 tank, with the DOT inspection date less than five years ago, you can get it filled anywhere. If the DOT inspection date is greater than 5 years, you can get it recertified. I payed $17 for a 20lb tank to get recertified. Now if you were renting it, than yes, it has to go back to Airgas since it was their property.


----------



## Newt

Contact a place that does fire extinguishers


----------



## Tex Gal

I get mine refilled at Cleburne welding. I bought mine online. I think they are feeding you a line.


----------



## EggOkay

It was at the AirGas at Joe Field (Harry Hines/35E/635)


----------



## MacFan

People at Airgas can be pretty ornery. But typically they don't fill tanks, they exchange tanks. The downside is if you bought a pretty tank, the one you get in exchange may not be pretty. The upside is that they do the state pressure test/inspection/certifications on them at no cost to you. As others have indicated, there are other places you can get a tank actually refilled. I just exchange them myself. I'm not showing off the tank, as long as it works, I don't really care what it looks like.


----------



## digital_gods

I got my tank certified and filled at Bacon Equipment Company, www.baconfire.com, certified for $17 and filled for $15 on 20lb tank. They are close to down town Dallas area. I have posted up the prices and contact on previous post. Here is the link.


----------



## fishyjoe24

speaking of dot where would I find that on my bottle? I'm hoping i just need to get it filled... oh also still having problems with my 404 after getting the right shaft for it...


----------



## Markw78

I've done my Co2 at Furgeson Gas in McKinney since I moved up this way. Last time I went to get my 10# swapped they no longer had 10# bottles, only 5 and 20. They filled my 10# for $16. This time I decided to just go buy a 20# bottle since my 10 was almost out. It was ~$175 after tax, filled... and will refill for $32. I hope since they stock 20's, they swap it instead next year, instead of a refill.


----------



## digital_gods

Fishy Joe: The dot info is printed along the top portion around the cylinder. The date stamp should be a 4 digit number for example, this month would be 0810. Best think to do, is to snap clear photos of the numbers and post it online for us to take a look. As far as the filter issue goes, could you start a new thread telling us all about it. I don't have any experience with Flugal but maybe someone here in our group does and could better assist you. All I can tell you is those ceramic shafts our filters use are expensive. 

EggOkey: Just don't give up with one place saying no, give Bacon a call Monday. Mmmm....BACON!!


----------



## EggOkay

Taking what ya'll said, I went to Airgas on Friday with my empty bottle. Didn't know you weren't supposed to bring it into the store (Newbie mistake), but around back. They filled it up no questions asked. So I don't know exactly what the guy on the phone was saying. $12 something for the refill plus $4 something of fees. So $17 something total all said and done. (That wasn't so scary/bad now was it? ^_^)


----------



## snowball2020

EggOkay said:


> Taking what ya'll said, I went to Airgas on Friday with my empty bottle. Didn't know you weren't supposed to bring it into the store (Newbie mistake), but around back. They filled it up no questions asked. So I don't know exactly what the guy on the phone was saying. $12 something for the refill plus $4 something of fees. So $17 something total all said and done. (That wasn't so scary/bad now was it? ^_^)


which Airgas did you go to? I went to the one in Garland and they didn't let me refill my bottle... it's OK b/c they just exchange for one just like it. I have an aluminum bottle and I got one just as shiny 

Markw78: where in McKinney are you? I should go get it fill there too... I thought I'd save some money by going down to garland but since they slap another $4 for some other stuff, it turns out to be the same price as the place in McKinney


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> which Airgas did you go to? I went to the one in Garland and they didn't let me refill my bottle... it's OK b/c they just exchange for one just like it. I have an aluminum bottle and I got one just as shiny
> 
> Markw78: where in McKinney are you? I should go get it fill there too... I thought I'd save some money by going down to garland but since they slap another $4 for some other stuff, it turns out to be the same price as the place in McKinney


DUC which one did you go to that let you exchange the bottle, then filled the new bottle? and how much was it to get them to fill it?

Airgas Southwest‎- more info »
3917 Forest Lane, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 272-0457‎
B
Airgas‎- more info »
902 Nicholson Road, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 487-0620‎


----------



## snowball2020

This one:
Airgas Southwest‎- more info »
3917 Forest Lane, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 272-0457‎

did you try calling...?


----------



## fishyjoe24

snowball2020 said:


> This one:
> Airgas Southwest‎- more info »
> 3917 Forest Lane, Garland, TX‎ - (972) 272-0457‎
> 
> did you try calling...?


tried calling a couple of times and the line was busy.
will try again, and I will get my c02 this week, then more or likely get the power head diffuser that nikolay did a diy about.


----------



## digital_gods

I've been having troubles tracking down the Mini Elites around the metroplex. I have found the Petco in Mesquite by NE Mall has three left in stock. I bought one last Friday.


----------



## snowball2020

Hey Robert! I've been trying to find that dang filter myself. Couldn't find it other than online, but it was for $18 shipped!! How much did you buy it for? Can you give me the address to it? Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24

Town East 
1500 North Town East Boulevard, Mesquite, TX | 2.2 mi
collapseexpand
1500 North Town East Boulevard
Mesquite, TX 75150
972-613-8188

Monday - Friday 10AM - 9PM
Saturday 10AM - 9PM
Sunday 10AM - 7PM


----------



## fishyjoe24

grr speaking off c02, I just took about 20 second of c02 to my face almost. (sarcasm)------------> good think I had my glasses on. I was getting the cap off to put my regulator on, and the black knob at the top was loose and spread some c02 out the side. wonder how much c02. I lost  oh well lesson learned be careful.


----------

